# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل نبي الله الخضر حي الي الان وماصحه هذه القصه افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

## عامر الفضل

*إن الخضر عليه السلام نبي كريم معمر أي عمره طويل، كان يعيش بين البشر ثم جعل الله تعالى له الماء كأنه أرض، فهو يعيش إلى الآن في البحر على وجه الماء وحده منفردا، وهو محجوب عن الأبصار. وقد يأتي إلى مكان ولا يراه إلا شخص واحد من بين الحاضرين، كما سيظهر معنا بعد قليل في قصته مع موسى عليه السلام عندما كانا على ظهر السفينة، فالله حجب أعين الناس عنه، ولا يراه إلا من شاء الله له ذلك كأكابر الأولياء وغيرهم. ولنستمع معا إلى سبب التقائه بموسى عليه السلام.*

لما نجى الله بني إسرائيل من فرعون وجنوده واستقر أمرهم، قام سيدنا موسى خطيبا في المسلمين يعظهم ويذكرهم بأيام الله تعالى، فلم يترك نعمة أنعم الله عليهم بها إلا وعرفهم إياها. فقال له رجل من بني إسرائيل: "يارسول الله، هل في الأرض من هو اعلم منك؟" فقال موسى: "لا، فعتب الله عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إليه ولم يقل: الله اعلم، وأوحى إليه قائلا: "وما يدريك أين أضع علمي، بلى إن لي على شط البحر رجلا وهو أعلم منك هو عبدنا الخضر، أي يوجد من هو مطلع على نوع من العلم لم تتطلع عليه أنت. 

وكان علم الخضر علم معرفة بواطن أمور قد أوحيت إليه، وكان علم موسى علم الأحكام والفتيا بظاهر أقوال الناس وأفعالهم، فيكون الخضر أعلم من موسى بأحكام وقائع مفصلة معينة، لا مطلقا، فلما سمع موسى هذا اشتاقت نفسه الفاضلة، وهمته العالية، لتحصيل علم ما لم يعلم وللقاء من قال فيه إنه أعلم منك، وفي هذا إشارة عظيمة إلى أن العالم يرحل في طلب الازدياد من العلم، واغتنام لقاء الفضلاء والعلماء وإن بعدت أقطارهم، وذلك دأب الصالح، فسأل موسى ربه أن يريه إياه، فأوحى إليه: "أن ائت البحر فإنك تجد على شاطئه حوتا -أي سمكة-، فخذه فادفعه إلى فتاك ثم الزم شاطئ البحر، فإذا نسيت الحوت وهلك منك، فثم تجد العبد الصالح الذي تطلب عند مجمع البحرين" فأعلم الله تعالى موسى حال الخضر ولم يعلمه موضعه بعينه مما زاد تشوق موسى إليه فقال: "لا أزال أمضي إلى مجمع البحرين أو أمضي زمنا طويلا حتى أجد هذا العالم"، وهذا أخبار من موسى عليه السلام وهو الداعي إلى الحق والعلم والمعرفة العالية بأنه هيـأ نفسه لتحمل التعب الشديد والعناء العظيم في السفر لأجل طلب العلم وذلك تنبيه على أن المتعلم لو سافر من المشرق إلى المغرب لطلب مسألة واحدة لحق له ذلك. فانطلق موسى ومعه فتاه يوشع بن نون عليهما السلام الذي كان يتعلم منه ويرافقه ويخدمه، وأخذا سمكة مملحة مهيأة للأكل وخبزا زادا لهما ومضيا، ثم وصلا إلى ملتقى البحرين ويقال إنهما بحر فارس والروم، وجلسا عند ظل صخرة في مكان قرب ضفة البحر ووضعا رأسيهما فناما، وكان في أصل الصخرة عين ماء يقال لها [عين الحياة] تنزل مثل شلال صغير، لا يصيب من مائها شيء إلا حيي بإذن الله، فأصاب السمكة المملحة من ماء تلك العين فتحركت وانسلت من الوعاء الذي كانت فيه ودخلت البحر.

والغريب أن هذه السمكة كان قد أكل نصفها وبقي النصف الآخر، فكان هذا الأمر معجزة لموسى عليه السلام، ويذكر أن أهل تلك الناحية رأوا بعد هذه المعجزة نوعا جديدا من السمك كان من نسل تلك السمكة، فأحد جانبيها شوك وعظم وجلد رقيق على أحشائها، والجانب الآخر صحيح إشارة إلى إنه لما حييت بعد أن أكل منها استمرت فيها تلك الصفة ثم في نسلها. واستيقظ الفتى يوشع فرأى السمكة قد خرجت من الوعاء فقال: "لن أوقظ رسول الله موسى الآن، ولكن سأخبره عندما يستيقظ"، وعندما استيقظ موسى نسي فتاه أن يخبره عن خروج السمكة ونسي موسى سؤال الفتى إن رأى شيئا غريبا، فانطلقا بقية يومهما وليلتهما ولم يشعرا بجوع ولا تعب، حتى إذا كان الغد وقد مشيا مسافة طويلة قال موسى لفتاه: "ءاتـنا غداءنا لقد تعبنا من هذا السفر". ولم يجد موسى التعب حتى جاوز المكان الذي أمر الله به ثم أخبر يوشع سيدنا موسى بالقصة، فقال وقد شعر باقتراب لقائه الخضر: "ذلك ما كنـا نبغيه ونطلبه"، ثم عادا في نفس الطريق الذي أتيا منه ثم رأيا أثر جري السمكة في البحر إذ ظهر مثل أخدود صخري فسلكاه حتى رجعا إلى الصخرة التي كانا عندها، وهناك وجد موسى الخضر على طنفسة خضراء وهو مسجى بثوب أخضر مستلق على ظهره على وجه الماء، فقال موسى: "السلام عليكم"، فكشف الخضر عن وجهه وقال: "وعليكم السلام، وهل بأرضي من سلام؟" لأن أهل تلك الأرض لم يكونوا في ذاك الوقت مسلمين. ثم سأل الخضر موسى "من أنت؟" قال: أنا موسى، فقال: "موسى بني إسرائيل؟" قال: "نعم، وما أدراك أني موسى؟" قال: "أدراني بك الذي أدراك بي، ألم يكن لك في بني إسرائيل ما يشغلـك عن السفر إلى هنا؟" قال: "بلى ولكني أمرت أن ءاتيك لتعلمني مماعلمت رشدا"، فقال الخضر: "أما يكفيك أن التوارة بيديك، وأن الوحي يأتيك، يا موسى إني على علم من علم الله علمنيه لا تعلمه أنت، وأنت على علم من علم الله علمكه الله لا أعلمه أنا".

فتلطف موسى عليه السلام في القول وتجمل بأحسن ما وهبه الله من أدب الحديث وفضل التواضع وقال: "هل تأذن أيها العبد الصالح أن تفيض علي بعلمك، على أن أتبعك وألتزم أمرك ونهيك؟" وكان الخضر قد ألهم أن موسى لا يصبر على السكوت إذا رأى ما يكره، فقال لموسى: إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا، ولو أنك صحبتني سترى ظواهر عجيبة وأمورا غريبة، فقال موسى وكان حريصا على العلم، تواقا إلى المعرفة: "ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا". فقال الخضر: "إن صحبتني ءاخذ عليك عهدا وشرطـا، أن لا تسألني عن شيء حتى ينقضي الشرط وتنتهي الرحلة وإني بعدها سأبين لك ما قد تتساءل عنه وأشفي ما بصدرك
 علما بان هذه القصه نقلتها من موقه اهل السنه
@ 2009 www.alsunna.org

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن القيم/ المنار المنيف

 فصل 16 
 123 - ومنها 11 الأحاديث التي يذكر فيها الخضر وحياته كلها كذب ولا يصح في حياته حديث واحد 
 124 - كحديث إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان في المسجد فسمع كلاما من ورائه فذهبوا ينظرون فإذا هو الخضر 
 125 - وحديث يلتقي الخضر وإلياس كل عام 
 126 - وحديث يجتمع بعرفة جبريل وميكائيل والخضر الحديث المفترى الطويل 
 سئل إبراهيم الحربي عن تعمير الخضر وأنه باق فقال من أحال على غائب لم ينتصف منه وما ألقى هذا بين الناس إلا شيطان 
 127 - وسئل البخاري عن الخضر وإلياس هل هما أحياء فقال كيف يكون هذا وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يبقى على رأس مئة سنة ممن هو اليوم على ظهر الأرض أحد 
 وسئل عن ذلك كثير غيرهما من الأئمة فقالوا وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون  
128 - وسئل عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فقال لو كان الخضر حيا لوجب عليه أن يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ويجاهد بين يديه ويتعلم منه وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يوم بدر اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض وكانوا ثلاث مئة وثلاثة عشر رجلا معروفين بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم فأين كان الخضر حينئذ ......

----------


## إبراهيم الحسني

حياة الخضر عليه الصلاة والسلام من أباطيل الصوفية التي بنوا عليها كثيرا من تخرصاتهم في الدين .
والخضر عليه الصلاة والسلام لا شك أنه نبي على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم فيه وهي أربعة .
ولا شك أنه مات لأدلة كثيرة بثها أهل العلم في كتبهم لعل أصرحها : قوله تعالى : "وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد" وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "على رأس مائة سنة من هذه الليلة " الحديث .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أم محمد الظن

http://www.alheweny.org/aws/play.php?catsmktba=11367

 هنا قصة موسي والخضر للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله
  ربما تجد بغيتك تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل

----------


## عامر الفضل

الاخوه ابو عبدالبر طارق وابراهيم الحسني  والاخت ام محمد الظن جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد إنسان فرحات

الذي تحقق لي هو ما قاله ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى وذلك أثناء عملي في كتابي ما شاع ولم يثبت في قصص الأنبياء الذي طبع على هامش قصص الأنبياء طبع دار المودة بالمنصورة فالقصة المذكورة الغالب عليها الضعف  وإن شئت فقل الوضع كما قال الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى والله أعلم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ينظر: حياة الخضر*

----------

